# 5 Baby Elongs



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

I picked 8 baby elongs the other day. i've never seen them this small before!!! *edit 5 died within days of getting them and i got 2 more from the black piranha. so now there is 5


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Had to see this man. Those things are crazy small! Where did you pick them up and isnt this very rare?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

wow, you going to try and shoal them?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome dude. If your trying a 8 elong cohab that would be amazing.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow I've never seen any that small... they look like sabretooth tetras


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

SOOOOOO CUTEEEEEEE..... like a baby lion....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> wow, you going to try and shoal them?


oh yea i got a 180 sitting empty waiting for me to drill it so i can setup a wet dry. i just scored a new iwaki 1500gph pump for under $100. im just waiting on the drill bit and bulkheads


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds sweet dude. We have to keep this thread at the top. It will be interesting.

Are they all togeather now? If so, What size tank are they in now?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pickup jmax and def please keep us posted


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow they are so small. real cute looking too.

an 8 shoal cohab would be sweet if you can pull it off. good luck with them


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Congrats on the pickup jmax and def please keep us posted


i will try to update the pics every couple weeks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

holy smokes i've never seen them come in that small. very cool pickup


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Never see them that small before. Great buy man.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I went with him and I got 3 of the little buggers in a 40 long. They eat like little pigs and are very active. I will post some pics later of the 3 that I got.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Found one stuck to the filter this morning. Oh well.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

x2!!!...on everything that has been said so far!..Excellent find, J-Max!...definitely keep us posted with pics and/or videos!...I wonder how much the pack will thin out in the 180 gallon but its good that they are dime size so they can get acclimated to one another...you just might be able to pull it off!..I personally would be happy and satisfied if you got three of them after all is said and done!..BTW, how much does Ash want for the dime sized elongs?!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

A elong shoal would be sick


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Da said:


> BTW, how much does Ash want for the dime sized elongs?!


Price tag is $24.99 each. 
I didn't know there was a thread going on about these. This is the first time Ash has ever had any even close to this size. I was there yesterday and he still had 7 or 8 in stock that I could count. 
I'm in the process of getting a 20 gallon going. Leave me one guys


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i wish you luck with keeping them together. i know when i was breeding macs, they were VERY brutal to each other until they get to 3-4" or so...i hope that is not what you experience with these.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

This is one picture to keep! I've never seen anything like that in 35 plus years. I really hope they are indeed elongatus but the main thing is keeping them alive. Right now, given their frailty and size you are going to have to be extra observant. No one has had these at such a young age so past experiences being nil will necessitate doing this up keep on the fly! Good Luck!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i want one im bout to go get a 20 gal and pick me up one!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

What a steal, wish you the best.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's really nice,
I'll be watching to see how these guys do,
Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> That's really nice,
> I'll be watching to see how these guys do,
> Keep us posted on progress.


 x2


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I lost 1 today and Jmax lost 2 so now I am down to 2 and he has 6. I may go pick 1 more up because I wanted a small shoal of 3 and 2 is not a very good #. Just to let you guys know Ash has a bunch of baby rhom in also.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Just to let you guys know Ash has a bunch of baby rhom in also.


Pretty cheap too. Think they were $12.99 or something. 
Hope that works out for you BP


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Well I lost 1 today and Jmax lost 2 so now I am down to 2 and he has 6. I may go pick 1 more up because I wanted a small shoal of 3 and 2 is not a very good #. Just to let you guys know Ash has a bunch of baby rhom in also.


Hi BlackPiranha,
Hey, how are you guys losing them?!...aggressiveness?!..are they killing each other?!...or to put more simply, what is causing the casualties?!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Da said:


> Well I lost 1 today and Jmax lost 2 so now I am down to 2 and he has 6. I may go pick 1 more up because I wanted a small shoal of 3 and 2 is not a very good #. Just to let you guys know Ash has a bunch of baby rhom in also.


Hi BlackPiranha,
Hey, how are you guys losing them?!...aggressiveness?!..are they killing each other?!...or to put more simply, what is causing the casualties?!
[/quote]

It is not from the killing each other they are just very young and very thin. The just died out of the blue. The other 2 I have seem to be doing really good and the 6 Jmax has left seem to be doing good also.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^..Well good luck with your other two...Hopefully they will survive and pair up!...Also, hope J-Max doesn't have anymore casualties..Baby Elongs like that come around once in a lifetime!..Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think the 2 that I had got stuck to the ac110. I've unplugged it and just running the 70 until they are a little bigger. The 6 that are left are doing good so far.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Those elongs looks cool man, never seen them that small


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> Just to let you guys know Ash has a bunch of baby rhom in also.


Pretty cheap too. Think they were $12.99 or something. 
Hope that works out for you BP
[/quote]

Baby Jet Black Rhoms or Diamond Rhoms? Does Ash ship?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a vid of one of them eating


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

how do they act around each other?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is kick a-- dude good luck fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pick up man! But I don't think this cohab is going to work out wel, these fish atleast need some hiding places. I have had some caribe about the same size in the past and even these fish killed eachother evn when I was feeding them enough. This all changed when I stacked the tank with many plants. good luck


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^agreed i think some plants, esp. floating would help


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ive counted and counted and only see 4 i just did a gravel vac and found 1 more dead along with one on the filter. so i still have 4. these 4 have nice fat bellies though. im not seeing a lot of aggression at this point. i might try some plants when they get a little bigger but its hard enough to keep track of them now lol


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Good Luck with that my guess is at the end if you're lucky you'll end up with only one sole survivor. I really hope it doesn't turn out the way I think it will.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Well only time will tell.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

They are slowly thinning themselves down. I'm gonna say they will do this till only one is left.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want to have more than one elong left I think you should divide the tank until they get bigger and are less likely to eat each other


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

They are not killing each other guys! the ones that died were very thin when I got them. I do not see them being aggressive towards each other, but we will se what happens as the time passes


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

You could divide them so the weaker ones are guaranteed get food then


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

As he said they are not killing each other. Jmax is there anyway to divide the filters? so no more get stuck to it.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i would use a sponge filter thats what i use with my baby reds


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

bare bottom tank also easy to clean babys need to eat alot







and alot of water changes with that


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going to give Jmax the 2 that I have so he will be back to 6. They do not have any aggresion to one another but I put some rosies in with them and they have been taring them up. They have been eating blood worms and shreeded talapia very well. I do like them but I think that me and Jmax can pull off this shoal.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

To either jmax or TBP. How do they react when they swim near each other? Is it kinda like reds where they notice each other but don't really care?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> Good Luck with that my guess is at the end if you're lucky you'll end up with only one sole survivor. I really hope it doesn't turn out the way I think it will.


If these small fish are elongatus that is exactly what will happen.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow Just WOW!
Never sen them that small. Thats great!
I can't wait to see the updates in the next 6 months!

Keep them fed dude and good luck.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> To either jmax or TBP. How do they react when they swim near each other? Is it kinda like reds where they notice each other but don't really care?


I have my 2 in a 40 long and they dont even act like they want to go at each other but I have the rosies in there for them to chase and fin nip. I also have a small rhom in with them about the same size and he doesnt bother them either. But I am taking my 2 over Jmaxs house today to put in with his 4.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> To either jmax or TBP. How do they react when they swim near each other? Is it kinda like reds where they notice each other but don't really care?


heres a couple vids of them


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

how fast do they grow at that size ?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have no idea since ive never seen them this small b4 but a couple of them have appeared to grow a little bit in the short time ive had them. the are eating like champs 3 times a day and i threw some rosies in there to eat up the extra food and for them to chase around. i also changed the gravel to a very thin layer of sand so its easier to keep the water cleaner

since i just got an iphone its so easy to upload vids and pics so i'll probably keep this updated every other day or at least once a week!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

dude please please please sell me one!!!! i went in today and the only 2 left were dead =p


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry man ive lost enough already


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jmax the videos arn't showing up. Would you be able to either post or pm me a direct link? thanks.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

man i got so bummed when i figured out that the only piranha left in the baby elong tank was a black =[...but hmm i guess ill get a baby mac now?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

T-wag said:


> man i got so bummed when i figured out that the only piranha left in the baby elong tank was a black =[...but hmm i guess ill get a baby mac now?


You should get one of the baby blacks I picked up 3 of them. They are vey active and eating good. They are all together for now but in a few weeks I will be splitting them up. Its cool watching black grow just have to take lots of picks and at the small size they are you never know what they will turn out to be. On another note I gave J my 2 and another one died on him so now he is down to 4.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

just went to a fish store closer to me and picked up a baby elong woooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn I've never seen elongs that small befor, is that a quarter or a nickel that you are using the size comparison? Congratz on your pick up!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a dime Ja'eh. So I think its the same size as our dimes. which is like .5-.75"


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how many times do u feed them a day? i feed my single one 1/3 block of frozen bloood worms 2-3 times a day and he devours them. should i be feeding more? i mean he is eating a block a day that seems alot for the little guy! and there really isnt any waste food ethier he usally finishes the worms within 20 minutes


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

That seems about right. I'm feeding mine 3x a day.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

will they stay as active as they are now? and aggresive? mine never stops swimming and is a hardcore finger chaser alrdy lol


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how these lil guys doin?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

he is down to only 2 and only 1 is doing really good.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, BP...







..Well, at least you guys gave it a shot!...I hope it doesn't discourage you or anybody else for that matter for giving it another shot with baby elongs.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> he is down to only 2 and only 1 is doing really good.


is that due to cannibalism or just fragility or such young specimens?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

leg89 said:


> he is down to only 2 and only 1 is doing really good.


is that due to cannibalism or just fragility or such young specimens?
[/quote]

Its from being fagile. No losses from canabalism at all they were just to young and fragile to deal with all the stress from shipping and such. I picked up 3 baby blacks just after I gave my elongs to Jmax and they are doing great. It was very costly lossing so many young fish. I took one of the elongs that died and dried him out. Maybe Jmax will post some new pics soon.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

aight tanks


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my little elong is a tiny one too and hes doing great...finger chaser, bites my finger, isnt scared of anything and ALWAYS swimming around lol


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry to here it didnt work for you it took me a while to get a good batch of reds with all baby fish that water has to stay so clean and thay eat so much its such a challege just hold your head up and try again down the road its what we do


----------

